# Check this out on the DIS R/T board!



## Twinkstarr (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1913813


----------



## laxmom (Aug 12, 2008)

Yikes!!  I'll pass.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 13, 2008)

laxmom said:


> Yikes!!  I'll pass.




Think that's the first "distressed reservation" for a GV I've seen. 

I like to read some of the reservation wanted threads, sometimes you  get a good laugh at the sob stories people spin to justify only wanting to pay $9/pt for a Xmas reservation at VWL. :whoopie:


----------



## laxmom (Aug 13, 2008)

$5100 doesn't sound distressed.  It is Adventure Season for $9 per point.  That would pay for a small contract of points!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 13, 2008)

laxmom said:


> $5100 doesn't sound distressed.  It is Adventure Season for $9 per point.  That would pay for a small contract of points!



Well "distressed" in the timeframe terminology of the R/T board. Perhaps she had family/friends bail out on the trip. How many threads are going on about that at the DIS?


----------



## laxmom (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, I was just kiddin.  We have a GV for spring break and I have been reading those threads.  I am more than a little nervous.  We had a 3 bedroom at Surf Watch earlier this year that we got on an AC an it ended up being DH and I all by ourselves.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 13, 2008)

This is actually a reasonable price as it rents for about $2,000 per night. I was there a few months ago and here is my review.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69826&highlight=animal+kingdom+grand+villa


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow.  I can't see why someone would pay that.  It's short notice for getting airfare.  It's the lowest season of the year, during a time when a large family could easily have booked onsite deluxe rooms with free dining, including daily housekeeping and have park passes thrown in for less than that total.  Whew.  I'd think they'll end up cancelling their reservation or accepting much less than the advertised price.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 14, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> This is actually a reasonable price as it rents for about $2,000 per night. I was there a few months ago and here is my review.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69826&highlight=animal+kingdom+grand+villa



Bill, we all know it's a huge savings over CRO's pricing, but we're talking the DIS R/T board here. I can see the reply. "would love  to take the family including Great grandfather. Back in the day he was a big game hunter in Africa and we would like for him to experience Africa once more before he passes from terminal cancer. We can only pay $8/pt. :whoopie:


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 14, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> Bill, we all know it's a huge savings over CRO's pricing, but we're talking the DIS R/T board here. I can see the reply. "would love  to take the family including Great grandfather. Back in the day he was a big game hunter in Africa and we would like for him to experience Africa once more before he passes from terminal cancer. We can only pay $8/pt. :whoopie:



ok...I missed the humor and I NOW know what you mean. I am in Banff as I type this, so it must me the mountain air affecting my typing. Perhaps you should test the waters by crafting a tall tale like that and see if they lower the price.

Also, this is one reason why I avoid DIS and now prefer to participate with www.mouseowners.com


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 14, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> ok...I missed the humor and I NOW know what you mean. I am in Banff as I type this, so it must me the mountain air affecting my typing. Perhaps you should test the waters by crafting a tall tale like that and see if they lower the price.
> 
> Also, this is one reason why I avoid DIS and now prefer to participate with www.mouseowners.com



I post on MO every so often, you get the same redundant questions over there. Most owners on MO seem to be a bit more rational about DVC, than the DIS gang. 

Off to craft my "how I can play on someones sympathies to only pay $8/pt for a AKV GV" story! :rofl:


----------

